# wLan empfang verstärken?



## Hawkster (27. Dezember 2004)

Kann ich bei meiner wlankarte den empfang verstärken? weil 2 meter näher geht es, und es wäre schade darum.

MFG Hawkster


----------



## imweasel (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

den Empfang kann man sicherlich nicht verstärken, aber u.U. kannst du das Senden verstärken.

Hast du mal versucht deinen AP etwas anderst zu stellen, das bewirkt manchmal wahre Wunder!


----------



## spirit (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Wieviele Antennen hat dein AP ? Stehen die Antennen Senkrecht? Bei "abgeknickten" Antennen verändert sich das Snedeverhalten sehr stark
Du kannst auch, falls nichts dagegenspricht, die Bandbreite runtersetzen. Wenn du z.B. nur im Internet surfst, reicht die Einstellung auf 11Mbit vollkommen aus Du kannst so deine Reichweite fast verdoppeln


----------



## yrkt 3 (28. Dezember 2004)

Die einzelnen Kanäle des Routers haben unterschiedliche Sendestärken.
Try it 

greetz


----------



## Bierprinzessin (29. Dezember 2004)

Die Standart-Antenne bei den WLAN-Karten ist bei mir zu klein gewesen. Vielleicht hilft eine größere Antenne

Gruß Kai


----------



## danielweyer (17. März 2005)

hi
vergiss das mit antennen... hat bei mir nichts gebracht..


----------



## gelbfuß (21. März 2005)

Hallo geht ganz einfach.
Man nehme 25cm Stromdraht, der aus der Decke, mache ihn gerade und biege ihn zu einer 8. Dann lötet man einfach ein Kabel dran und verbindet über einen passenden Stecker die Brille (8) mit der Karte. Evtl. muß man da was rumlöten.
Guck einfach unter http://www.vallstedt-networks.de. Dort sind echte Profis am Werk und stehen immer kräftig mit Rat zur Seite.
Hatte selbst mit meiner Stummelantenne keinen Empfang, jetzt bekomm ich mit einer Selbstgebauten ein Spitzensignal. Komme an die 100% Signalstärke und Qualität ran
Grüße Gelbfuß


----------

